# When you do quit.....



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Remember do instant pay and leave owing Uber 50 cents.

I finally quit 2 months of zero income after expenses and zero to $5 days are done, no more being on call for free. 

The risks far outweigh any benefit even if I was making money. When you are not it's just foolishness and stupidity.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Im still in good standing with uber and lyft but haven't driven in 2 months and probably never will, The money is not there for drivers and there's to much to risk for what we get paid, I dont blame you for quitting, Driving around people for umder $4.00 a ride without surge gets old.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

charmer37 said:


> Im still in good standing with uber and lyft but haven't driven in 2 months and probably never will, The money is not there for drivers and there's to much to risk for what we get paid, I dont blame you for quitting, Driving around people for umder $4.00 a ride without surge gets old.


and they ask you to make stops and don't tip on short rides and if you don't you get a 1 star its all BS. I'm free, my mind is at peace, I don't have to sit next to my phone for 12 hours to make $1.50 an hour revenue and zero income, or leave my house, drive 5 miles to take some jerk 1 mile for $2.35 and then drive back home 6 more miles to sit and wait to subsidize another moron's ride.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

aJoe said:


> and they ask you to make stops and don't tip on short rides and if you don't you get a 1 star its all BS. I'm free, my mind is at peace, I don't have to sit next to my phone for 12 hours to make $1.50 an hour revenue and zero income, or leave my house, drive 5 miles to take some jerk 1 mile for $2.35 and then drive back home 6 more miles to sit and wait to subsidize another moron's ride.


Lol I am no fan of uber but why would you drive home and wait for the next ride? That's just dumb


----------



## PapaWillyC (May 31, 2017)

Ride share driver is like barely a step up from Fast Food worker.


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

When do you quit? When white 16 year old girls start hacking Uber drivers to death with machetes in the rich Chicago suburbs with low crime rates.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

You quit when pax complains you drove drunk and uber investigates and won't reactivate you


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

If you're gonna quit, make it worthwhile!


----------



## sifurich (Aug 18, 2017)

When you quit do you lose your rider privileges and is there a way to permanently delete my Uber account. I've already went to their website and to no avail I'm unable to delete it.


aJoe said:


> Remember do instant pay and leave owing Uber 50 cents.
> 
> I finally quit 2 months of zero income after expenses and zero to $5 days are done, no more being on call for free.
> 
> The risks far outweigh any benefit even if I was making money. When you are not it's just foolishness and stupidity.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

PapaWillyC said:


> Ride share driver is like barely a step up from Fast Food worker.


Actually I think it's a step down, if you drive for Uber you should look up to fast food workers because they are in fact higher up on the totem pole.


----------



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

WeirdBob said:


> If you're gonna quit, make it worthwhile!


Made my day, I'll try this soon thank you!


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

when u realize the time u waster, nothing gained, and want your self respect back is when u quit.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

This is also in a Mears Taxi, re-stickered for the movie as a fake brand. (Actually all taxis shown are Mears Checker Taxis, one of 3 names in use at the time).


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

sidemouse said:


> Actually I think it's a step down, if you drive for Uber you should look up to fast food workers because they are in fact higher up on the totem pole.


Its all about the freedom its offers. Flipping hamburgers 9 to 5 is a chain, although the money is way better then driving for UBER. This is why driver's continually try to make UBER work and keep failing. The company knows this which is why they never raise the rates.


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

bill Murray video made my day. thanks for posting.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

sidemouse said:


> Actually I think it's a step down, if you drive for Uber you should look up to fast food workers because they are in fact higher up on the totem pole.


Yes! They actually earn an hourly wage, unlike drivers. We're the lowest of the low, really. Driving for pennies (without tips being an automatic thing the way they SHOULD be) is pretty much as low as it gets. Now, if all pax were decent human beings with any basic etiquette knowledge, it would be a different story. This type of service position, like any service position in the US, should be able to count on regular, steady tip income from at least 75%-80% of our riders. IT SHOULD BE THE NORM. It should be a given. Yet Uber's ridiculously cheap, stingy and entitled riders are clinging to the lie that TK and his minions have drilled into their heads and are intent on remaining tone deaf to the fact that they should be tipping (unless they have a bad experience obviously). But a standard, safe and friendly trip from A to B should garner a tip. Period. Airport runs should be 100% of the time, if a driver touches a piece of luggage and/or gets out of his seat for whatever reason. 100% of the ****ing time. Dipshits!

****ing idiotic, cheap, rude, donkey ball-gobbling pieces of trash, pax are. I despise them. DESPISE.

Seriously I want to go Rakos-shit on every idiotic ass wipe who thinks it's ok not to tip their GD driver. APE SHIT.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Yes! They actually earn an hourly wage, unlike drivers. We're the lowest of the low, really. Driving for pennies (without tips being an automatic thing the way they SHOULD be) is pretty much as low as it gets. Now, if all pax were decent human beings with any basic etiquette knowledge, it would be a different story. This type of service position, like any service position in the US, should be able to count on regular, steady tip income from at least 75%-80% of our riders. IT SHOULD BE THE NORM. It should be a given. Yet Uber's ridiculously cheap, stingy and entitled riders are clinging to the lie that TK and his minions have drilled into their heads and are intent on remaining tone deaf to the fact that they should be tipping (unless they have a bad experience obviously). But a standard, safe and friendly trip from A to B should garner a tip. Period. Airport runs should be 100% of the time, if a driver touches a piece of luggage and/or gets out of his seat for whatever reason. 100% of the &%[email protected]!*ing time. Dipshits!
> 
> &%[email protected]!*ing idiotic, cheap, rude, donkey ball-gobbling pieces of trash, pax are. I despise them. DESPISE.
> 
> Seriously I want to go Rakos-shit on every idiotic ass wipe who thinks it's ok not to tip their GD driver. APE SHIT.


Ground transportation has for 70 years been the perview of non English speaking
mostly literate immigrants = Low Skill Low Wage.

All the arguments for higher fares and driver pay start with a False Premise:
That "People moving" driving is not menial labor

*Menial* or repetitive tasks are typical unskilled *labor* positions. Jobs that can be fully learned in less than 30 days often fall into the unskilled *labor* category. Unskilled *labor can* be used to identify both the type of work being completed as well as the employee completing it.

No one owes us a living.

We owe it to ourself to take responsibility for our decision Not to learn a marketable skill, profession or trade. https://www.dol.gov/general/topic/training/adulttraining

Want to earn more in ground transportation, since we have no pride and most of us are part of the 47% that don't pay taxes, try the federal government subsidies: go on food stamps, Medicare, section 8 rent supplement and low income utility cost reduction. That's an extra $1500 in ur pocket monthly

Or, u can take responsibility for your life


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> Ground transportation has for 70 years been the perview of non English speaking
> mostly literate immigrants = Low Skill Low Wage.
> 
> All the arguments for higher fares and driver pay start with a False Premise:
> ...


Yeah, I'm pretty sure working as an entertainment executive in Operations & Finance at a production company for 16+ years is a "profession," but sometimes shit (ie: life) happens and ya just need MO MONEY and a pt job where you can squeeze in a few hours around the 55-60 hours you're working in your "professional" office is the only thing that makes sense. That being said, driving these lowlife shitheels around is 1,000,000 times more grueling and stressful than any entertainment position I've held and I have major respect for anyone able to make a living and support themselves driving, be it rideshare or taxi or whatever. There should be at minimum an hourly wage paid to drivers, and rideshare society's tone deaf thought process regarding tipping etiquette (or lack there of) needs to be RESET asap (in addition to so many other things I could list that would improve the lives of full time drivers.) I mean, it's actually ridiculous. Mind-blowingly ridiculous.

I am in constant disbelief at the level of disrespect and absolute disregard riders on Uber's platform show for their drivers; I don't know where we as a society went wrong, but there is a disconnect happening SOMEWHERE that is erroneously letting these losers believe their atrocious actions are acceptable when they are nothing of the sort. I'm embarrassed for the human race if what I'm seeing in Los Angeles is any example of the younger generation of today. I'm just disgusted, quite honestly.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Julescase , You're "disgusted" over a system that is prevelant throughout the world since the beginning of time

The "Caste system" is a form of social stratification characterized by endogamy, hereditary transmission of a lifestyle which often includes an occupation, status in a hierarchy, and customary social interaction and exclusion.

We uber drivers are the working poor/underclass. Sugar coat it all u like, play with the numbers, but facts are fact. We are not earning but borrowing money against our asset. Below is how that guy in the backseat views u.

I Take responsibility for events and situations that positioned me behind the steering wheel of a cheap hybrid. subsequently I'm not a hater, blame no one and Manage My Expectation of the fellow in the backseat












The good news: we all have options and no one is stopping us from climbing the ladder. However You gotta WANT IT .


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

WeirdBob said:


> If you're gonna quit, make it worthwhile!


dump them on the side of the freeway! looks like a great way to unwind the end of every shift


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Eugene73 said:


> dump them on the side of the freeway! looks like a great way to unwind the end of every shift


Also know as: career suicide


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Uber ain’t no career my friend


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Eugene73 said:


> Uber ain't no career my friend


Then way are so many demanding to have employee status friendo

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...tv-computer-study-university-of-a7855416.html


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

PapaWillyC said:


> Ride share driver is like barely a step up from Fast Food worker.


A step up or step down?


----------

